# Officers Accidentally Shoot Man In Tree



## MMiz (Jun 23, 2006)

*Officers Accidentally Shoot Man In Tree*

KITSAP COUNTY, Wash. -- Officers responding to a welfare check of a man in a tree in Kitsap County accidentally shot the man in an attempt to use a Taser on him.

The man had been holed up in the tree for hours. An officer used his Taser on the man and after it had no affect, the officer asked another officer to Taser the man. The other officer accidentally used his gun instead of his Taser and the man in the tree was shot.

*Read More!*


----------



## Jon (Jun 23, 2006)

Makes me SO comfortable to be around the po-lice....


I just read this to my co-worker - first response: "someone is going to be VERY rich soon."


----------



## bowhkr (Jun 23, 2006)

Remind me not to climb any trees in Washington...

But still, a Tazer even, while the guy is in a tree?

What happens when they tranq. bears? They fall out...

Sounds like a law suit waiting to happen.. Still missing info.. Why was it so wrong for him to be in the tree? Did he rob someone, etc?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2006)

I've heard several stories and read several news reports of PD shooting suspects with a gun by accident, when they hope to use a taser.  I think it should be a requirement that the taser be safety yellow... and maybe even anounce "Taser" when you turn on the lazer or something.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 24, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> I've heard several stories and read several news reports of PD shooting suspects with a gun by accident, when they hope to use a taser. I think it should be a requirement that the taser be safety yellow... and maybe even anounce "Taser" when you turn on the lazer or something.



They are and they do...at least around here.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 24, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> They are and they do...at least around here.


 

Same here.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2006)

The taser isn't actually sold as safety yellow, the department has to put on yellow stickets.  Unfortunately not all day.


----------



## Jon (Jun 25, 2006)

I think it does come in a yellow model.... but I'm not sure. I've seen it both ways.

Usually, officers do announce either "taser" or "I'm going to taze you" before they shoot them.... sometimes the verbal warning and the laser dot are enough to get someone to stop resisting... right then....


----------



## dizzymedic (Jun 27, 2006)

I find this hard to swallow.  Around here, the officer hand guns and the Tazers.  Plus the officers here have so much paperwork to do each time they draw their weapon, i'm very suprised one would mistaken one for another.  It's like going to get a spine board and come in with a scoop stretcher.  They look vagely familiar together but are totally different.


----------



## disassociative (Jun 28, 2006)

Doesn't work in reverse does it?


"Oops! Sorry Officer; I was reaching for my license; and grabbed my Taser
instead!!"


----------



## Stevo (Jul 1, 2006)

maybe the fire dept should be the sole respondet to animals and people in trees?


----------



## Luno (Jul 1, 2006)

*Hold the phones*

I'm gonna stomach my dumb cop joke, and just agree with Stevo, maybe there is a place for FFs after all


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 2, 2006)

Luno said:
			
		

> I'm gonna stomach my dumb cop joke, and just agree with Stevo, maybe there is a place for FFs after all



Never thought I'd see this day, on either count...


----------

